# Disparition de partition bootcamp-windows après restauration windows



## remih (19 Avril 2020)

Bonjour,
Après mauvaise manip sur Windows10- bootcamp, j'ai effectué une restauration de windows via windows pour ne conserver que windows sur la partition créée par bootcamp. Le problème est que, par exemple, le clic droit ne fonctionne plus. Je suppose donc que des pilotes installés par Bootcamp ont été supprimer et que cela ne va pas s'améliorer... Je souhaite donc effacer la partition bootcamp pour recommencer toute l'opération pour repartir sur une base saine. D'après le forum, il faut ne surtout pas passer par l'utilitaire de disk. Mon problème est que Bootcamp ne me propose pas de supprimer windows 10. Avant de faire des bétises (je suis très nul dans le domaine), comment puis-je faire ? Autre question : si j'efface par l'utilitaire, la partition serait-elle disponible pour réinstaller windows via bootcamp ?
Merci de votre aide
Rémi.


----------



## Findor (19 Avril 2020)

Bonjour *Rémi* (j'ai tricher sur la fin de ton texte) !

Je te propose d'effectuer tout ça via le *terminal* > ça te convient ?


----------



## remih (19 Avril 2020)

Bonjour Findor,

Super. Sauf qu'en réalité, le problème est localisé sur l'ordinateur de mon fils. Je lui demande donc d'entrer en contact avec toi via ce forum. Cela te convient ?


----------



## Findor (19 Avril 2020)

Ça me convient totalement.

- je l'attend  !​


----------



## Luc00 (19 Avril 2020)

Bonjour, le problème se pose sur mon mac. Je ne connais pas le "terminal" pourrions-nous rentrer en contact pour me donner un coup de pouce ? Merci


----------



## Findor (19 Avril 2020)

[Je fait une pause de 15 minutes. Je reviens le plus vite possible]


----------



## Findor (19 Avril 2020)

Me revoici.

Ouvre le Finder > va au dossier *Applications* > *Utilitaires* > *Terminal*.

- une fenêtre va s’afficher > > écris la commande :​

```
diskutil list
```

qui affiche le tableau de disques (*internes* / *externes*)
Presse ↩︎ => "Entrée" > puis en copier-coller dans une fenêtre de code.

- pour poster des commandes dans une fenêtre de code > écris le message que tu souhaite, puis dans la barre d’outils *MacG* -> presse le bouton : *…▾* > puis *</> Bloc de code.*​
Colle le rapport du terminal (en pressant *⌘V* => *cmd V* *)* et presse *Continuer*.


----------



## Luc00 (19 Avril 2020)

Je pense avoir résolu le problème ! Merci à vous, je reviens vers vous si besoin.


----------



## Luc00 (19 Avril 2020)

Via boot camp je peux visiblement supprimer windows, merci de m'avoir aidé, votre réponse ne s'était pas affichée désolé pour le dérangement !


----------



## Findor (19 Avril 2020)

Content pour toi !

- je me disais bien...​


----------



## remih (19 Avril 2020)

Rebonjour Findor,
Je tiens à m'excuser pour cette fausse alerte, nous ne nous sommes pas compris avec mon fils sur la démarche....il y avait bien la possibilité de supprimer le windows via Bootcamp....Je te remercie vraiment pour cette aide, c'est génial de pouvoir compter sur l'entre-aide. Bon dimanche et bon confinement...
Rémi.


----------

